# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Drivers blocking the intersections on 19th street!

## jstaylor62

When will the Moore PD start writing tickets for drivers that block the intersections on 19th street over I-35! I see it happening all the time in the evening, especially on Friday nights.

----------


## Jesseda

was that you giving me the finger earlier today?

----------


## rcjunkie

> When will the Moore PD start writing tickets for drivers that block the intersections on 19th street over I-35! I see it happening all the time in the evening, especially on Friday nights.


I totally agree, if they would post a couple of officers at this intersection,. Moore would have a solution to any budget problems they have.

----------


## Jesseda

just wish the lights between 19th and interstate to telephone road was insync, ones red then 300 fett green then red, never all once color for the three sets of lights!!!!

----------


## SkyWestOKC

> was that you giving me the finger earlier today?


I had to use the finger today at 19th and I-35 Service Road....but, that was about 30 mins ago...

Some jackball darn near hit my car turning off of the highway exit onto the Service Road infront of Wal-Mart. I was stopped, he cut the turn to short and was inches from my bumper.... Good use of the finger.

----------


## bombermwc

It's poor planning on the city's part. There are too many lights in too short of a span. The bad thing is, what do you get rid of...telephone road or the shopping center?

I think the best solution is the one mentioned above. Link them together so the east/west traffic flows at one time. New Orleans' Canal St. is a perfect example of how that works...and on a much larger scale as well.

----------


## ndmoore

I thought Moore spent some $$$ to hire a company to come out and time the lights better.  Obviously that didn't work, we should ask for a refund.  I think they made it worse.

----------


## flintysooner

Are you kidding!!

The City of Moore is undertaking a huge street project at 19th and Telephone and continuing what's been ongoing at I-35.  

The end results do not instantly appear at the snap of someone's fingers nor within one hour of a TV drama.

----------


## Jesseda

the traffic problem on 19th has been a issue for over 3 years plus now,, instead of redoing 4th street bridge every two years tear it down a rebuild it, it will save money in long run  i just see refixing thing over and over again.. get it right the first time,  oh and on 19th , they should just block up the entrance to walmart on 19th and get rid of that light

----------


## rcjunkie

> the traffic problem on 19th has been a issue for over 3 years plus now,, instead of redoing 4th street bridge every two years tear it down a rebuild it, it will save money in long run  i just see refixing thing over and over again.. get it right the first time,  oh and on 19th , they should just block up the entrance to walmart on 19th and get rid of that light


Why block in important access to a business that's pays the City/State huge dollars in sales tax, and frustrate shoppers, possibly forcing them to drive to OKC or Norman to shop Walmart ?

----------


## flintysooner

Or maybe just proceed with the plan that's currently under construction?  

That plan adds a dedicated right turn lane at each corner at 19th and Telephone.  There's one more lane added on the Wal-mart side of 19th from I-35 west to Telephone.   A lot of work is underway now and more can proceed when the new traffic lights arrive.

----------


## bombermwc

How does an extra turn lane help the east/west bound traffic that is the cause of the congestion? I'm guessing you work for the city because of the tense nature of your posts. Don't take it personally, but it really has been a failed traffic flow project from day 1. That little 1/4 mile stretch is THE place to avoid in Moore. It's similar to the frustrations we feel about Sooner Rd. in OKC and how the city keeps "making improvements" that just make things worse or don't actually fix the problem.

----------


## oneforone

I have never noticed that area to be that bad. Then again I make it a point to drive defensively these days. I keep an eye on other drivers and expect them to do the unthinkable. I also allow myself plenty of time to get places so I don't have to drive like a bat out of hell to get their on time. 

Things could be worse........ you could be homeless in Haiti right now vs. dealing with a traffic headache.

----------


## flintysooner

> How does an extra turn lane help the east/west bound traffic that is the cause of the congestion? I'm guessing you work for the city because of the tense nature of your posts. Don't take it personally, but it really has been a failed traffic flow project from day 1. That little 1/4 mile stretch is THE place to avoid in Moore. It's similar to the frustrations we feel about Sooner Rd. in OKC and how the city keeps "making improvements" that just make things worse or don't actually fix the problem.


Well let's see.  Cars that want to turn now have to be included in the lane with cars that want to continue straight so giving cars that want to turn their own lane(s) helps both.  

No, I don't work for the City of Moore but I surely become frustrated with the desire for instant gratification without any consideration of larger consequences or any desire to take responsibility for community action.  

It isn't like any of this is a secret either.  Lots of public meetings where hardly anyone shows up.  There is other planning occurring as well if anyone cares to become involved.

----------


## flintysooner

> I have never noticed that area to be that bad. Then again I make it a point to drive defensively these days. I keep an eye on other drivers and expect them to do the unthinkable. I also allow myself plenty of time to get places so I don't have to drive like a bat out of hell to get their on time. 
> 
> Things could be worse........ you could be homeless in Haiti right now vs. dealing with a traffic headache.


Actually it isn't really that bad compared to other places I've lived.  It is going to be a little inconvenient for a few more months though.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> When will the Moore PD start writing tickets for drivers that block the intersections on 19th street over I-35! I see it happening all the time in the evening, especially on Friday nights.


I agree completely.  They know they don't have enough room to make it past the light, so they'll sit in the middle of the intersection instead of just wait for the next light.  Kind of sums up society now a days.   Selfish.

----------


## mblues

> I agree completely. They know they don't have enough room to make it past the light, so they'll sit in the middle of the intersection instead of just wait for the next light. Kind of sums up society now a days. Selfish.


In addition to blocking the intersection, I am stunned at how many people push the envelope on running through the red lights in that general area. When I'm at a red light and it turns green I really have to watch cross traffic in fear that some fool decided to push it. In some cases it isn't even close, I don't what they are thinking!

----------


## flintysooner

> In addition to blocking the intersection, I am stunned at how many people push the envelope on running through the red lights in that general area. When I'm at a red light and it turns green I really have to watch cross traffic in fear that some fool decided to push it. In some cases it isn't even close, I don't what they are thinking!


That's true all over - amazing really.

----------


## jstaylor62

Saturday afternoon at 3:15, there were two consective lights that people were blocking the intersection!!! It was the northbound traffic from the I-35 eastside service road turning left on 19th. I could not believe it!

----------


## TaoMaas

Every day, during my commute, I encounter several intersections here in OKC that have this problem.  I keep threatening to spend a few days taping the offenders, then posting the results online with a message to our police department...."You want more money for your department?  Here it is!  Go get it!"

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> Saturday afternoon at 3:15, there were two consective lights that people were blocking the intersection!!! It was the northbound traffic from the I-35 eastside service road turning left on 19th. I could not believe it!


It is truly baffling, isn't it?  This "me first" attitude blows my mind.  I was driving  yesterday and this person was literally driving 20 in a 40.  Every 20 seconds or so, they would hit their brakes and no I wasn't riding them.  I eventually decide to go around this person and what do you know?  They are texting on their cell phone.  Surprise, surprise.  Man, I can't wait until that law passes and they're fined $1,000 for that crap.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Although not a Moore problem, but it relates to the selfishness of people. I was getting on I-40 westbound from downtown today and since it is elevated, there is obviously a wall...well, you only have one chance to merge onto the lane or you will be in the wall....

...Some idiot girl blocked the lane the entire time, no one behind her, no one in front of her, she was matching my speed when I sped up and then slowed down when I slowed down. Wall was approaching fast so I had to slam on my brakes.... Idiot. I pass her with my window down and a nice thick middle finger hanging out my window....she was not even looking at the road, but was making sure that precious cell phone was getting a good using.

----------


## jstaylor62

I called Moore Police Dept this morning to report the problem. (405) 793-5171 

I encourage others to call and report the issue as well.

----------


## decepticobra

easy fix on moore's traffic problems on 19th street-----SHOP SOMEWHERE ELSE!

----------


## bombermwc

I'll restate what I said before...

Note to City of Moore - Check out Canal St. in New Orleans for how to sequence lights so traffic flows and doesn't get stuck between lights like this. Canal St. has a street car running down the middle of it...2 lines, it's got a light about every other block, and it's 6 lanes across. It's a FAR more complicated area to control than this dinky little strip of road, but yet they came up with a sequence that works.

You can make it down Canal St. in no time flat. You go through about 4 lights at a time before you hit a red one. Wait your 2 minutes and off you go again. It's really not that bad...people are just impatient. But 19th street...come on. It's pathetic in comparison and Moore just flat out sucks for not putting 2 cents of thought into getting the lights work together. 

Another local example....check out 29th in MWC. The lights that enter Town Center/I-40/TAFB....there are what, 4 intersections in that little strip...and yet no one waits more than about a minute AT MOST and NO ONE pulls between the lights. It's lighter traffic, but that doesn't matter. It's not an exponential problem...it's linear.

----------


## decepticobra

> Another local example....check out 29th in MWC. The lights that enter Town Center/I-40/TAFB....there are what, 4 intersections in that little strip...and yet no one waits more than about a minute AT MOST and NO ONE pulls between the lights. It's lighter traffic, but that doesn't matter. It's not an exponential problem...it's linear.


moore has shopping on BOTH sides of its highway. MWC has a military base on the opposite side and the gate thats at that side isnt even the main gate, huge difference there, hoss.

----------


## jstaylor62

> easy fix on moore's traffic problems on 19th street-----SHOP SOMEWHERE ELSE!


uh...I live in the area...

Easy fix to your stupidity, STFU!

----------


## Jesseda

wow i have been to new orleans, i know about canal street and junk like that, they have plent of major street to turn off throught canal, so 19th is different we are talking about interstate traffic mixing with 1 million sq feet of shopping traffic and lots of restaurant traffic a majority on 19th where there is a streets to turn off every block like canal street.. really cant compare canal and 19th , there is different reasons why 19th has traffic compared to canal, i understand the lighting system but it reall doesnt work when someone want to turn into mcdonalds and stick halfway into oncomming traffic and waits

----------


## bombermwc

Ugh...the point is getting the lights synched people. If you do that, then someone's butt won't be sticking out. We're talking about about 1/8th of a mile on 19th...between 35 and telephone...that's it. It's not some massive problem you guys think it is.

decepticobra, if you think 29th in MWC isn't busy, go by there during the day at lunch as tinker traffic flows in and out. I don't think you appreciate how many people flow through that intersection...much more than a simple shopping center. Keep in mind there's a checkpoint to enter Tinker...and yet MWC managed to time it so that people aren't backed up into the other 4 intersections in a MUCH smaller area.

The point it, Moore has failed to time their lights properly when it's sooooo easy to do. Compare it all you want, they still failed and there are plenty examples around to look at. 

And I've driven through the area in rush hour and on the weekend....really its not as bad as people make it out to be. It's never taken me more than about 5 minutes to get to the light on telephone rd. I'd compare that to the person bitching about the slow drive thru service that times it one day only to find out it took a total of 2 minutes. Who feels crappy now?

----------


## flintysooner

Each intersection that is getting a new lane has to have new lights.  The lights are ordered.  When the public meeting was held to discuss the project it was unknown exactly when the lights would arrive.  This is on the west side of I-35.

I think most of the utilities have been relocated.  The contractor is building the roadway extensions for Telephone and 19th into the creek areas.

----------


## gmwise

Those exiting or entering the shopping center, let them WAIT, get I-35 less congested..saying that , Its not a over night fix.
Thank gawd I dont live or work in the area..lol

----------


## jstaylor62

> Each intersection that is getting a new lane has to have new lights.  The lights are ordered.  When the public meeting was held to discuss the project it was unknown exactly when the lights would arrive.  This is on the west side of I-35.
> 
> I think most of the utilities have been relocated.  The contractor is building the roadway extensions for Telephone and 19th into the creek areas.


On the Westside I-35 Frontage Rd, just South of 19th, I have always wondered why there is not a Yield sign for southbound traffic turning left onto I-35. Monday morning, I was northbound doing about 45mph and had a van turn left, right in front of me. If it had not been for my spidy senses type reflexes, I would have been in a headon collission. It was dark and happened to fast for me to tell if they were distracted by a cell phone.

----------


## soonerwatcher

> On the Westside I-35 Frontage Rd, just South of 19th, I have always wondered why there is not a Yield sign for southbound traffic turning left onto I-35. Monday morning, I was northbound doing about 45mph and had a van turn left, right in front of me. If it had not been for my spidy senses type reflexes, I would have been in a headon collission. It was dark and happened to fast for me to tell if they were distracted by a cell phone.


why would there be a yield sign. the drivers going south getting onto southbound I-35 must yield to northbound traffic just as though they were making any other turn across oncoming traffic. just because there is a sign there does not mean they would obey the traffic laws any more.

----------


## jstaylor62

> why would there be a yield sign. the drivers going south getting onto southbound I-35 must yield to northbound traffic just as though they were making any other turn across oncoming traffic. just because there is a sign there does not mean they would obey the traffic laws any more.


Traffic turning onto an on ramp after yielding is not is not a consistent configuration. I've seen other instances where the opposite traffic must yield to turning traffic. I just cant remember the specific location at the moment.

----------


## soonerwatcher

> Traffic turning onto an on ramp after yielding is not is not a consistent configuration. I've seen other instances where the opposite traffic must yield to turning traffic. I just cant remember the specific location at the moment.


That is the complete opposite of what you said in your initial post. you first said southbound traffic should have a yield sign. now you are saying northbound traffic should have a yield sign. I'm confused. My point is the southbound traffic turning left, according to state law and city ordinances, must yield the right-of-way to oncoming traffic. It makes no difference if the southbound traffic is turning onto an on ramp or side street or driveway. They must yield whether there is a sign or not.

----------


## jstaylor62

> That is the complete opposite of what you said in your initial post. you first said southbound traffic should have a yield sign. now you are saying northbound traffic should have a yield sign. I'm confused. My point is the southbound traffic turning left, according to state law and city ordinances, must yield the right-of-way to oncoming traffic. It makes no difference if the southbound traffic is turning onto an on ramp or side street or driveway. They must yield whether there is a sign or not.


My point is if this driver was used to on ramps that forced the opposite traffic to yield because of a sign, they may have assumed they were going to yield and therefore turned in front of me.

----------


## flippity

> just wish the lights between 19th and interstate to telephone road was insync, ones red then 300 fett green then red, never all once color for the three sets of lights!!!!


yah, WTF?  the first one turns green just as the next one turns red.  it's stupid

----------


## okie

What is with the turn lane lights? It's seems the one on 19th turning left on telephone rd took forever today and then it turned red fast. Like only three cars got through at a time.

----------

